# streaming von Radiosendungen



## tim&struppi (23. Januar 2004)

Hallo, unter Win kann man mit dem Winamp Internetradio hören und mit einem Zusatzprogramm legal Aufnahmen von diesen machen. Gibt es unter Linux einen vergleichbaren player, denn winamp bekomme ich mit wine nicht zum laufen. Habe bis jetzt keinen passenden gefunden.
Tschau

Michael


fedora core 1
Athlon 1800+


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Januar 2004)

xmms


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Januar 2004)

Kann man mit dem auch aufnehmen?


----------



## Christian Fein (23. Januar 2004)

Für das Streamen nimmt mann keinen Player sondern einen Streaming Server.

Und Linux währe nicht Linux wenn es diesen nicht OpenSource und gut geben würde.

Das dinge nennt sich Icecast:
http://www.freeos.com/articles/3873/  <- Installationsanleitung.


----------



## Sway (23. Januar 2004)

http://streamripper.sourceforge.net/
Damit soll es gehen, wenn ich es richtig verstanden hab...



@Christian:
Das mit dem Streamen hat er unglücklich in dem Topic stehen, er such ja etwas um Streams auzunehmen. 
Aber was du eben sagtest ist nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt für XMMS (wie es auch bei Winamp üblich ist) ein Plugin zum Senden eines Streams. Das kann man entweder auf einen Streamingserver senden, oder man kann selber als Streamingserver fungieren... letztes is wegen der meist zu geringen Bandbreite sinnlos.
Also man kann auch mit dem Player Streamen, auch wenn es ein Plugin bedarf 

Hier das Plugin für xmms: http://www.oddsock.org/tools/oddcastv2_xmms/





*NACHTRAG:*

Da mich das eben selbst interessiert, hab ich mal n wenig meinen Freund Google befragt.. das ist bei rausgekommen zum Thema aufnahme per xmms...





> > wie kann ich ein Internet Radio aufnehmen, zum Beispiel per xmms ?
> 
> Indem Du in die XMMS-Optionen schaust und bei den "Input-Plugins" das
> "MPEG 1/2/3 Layer" und/oder "Ogg Vorbis" konfigurierst und da unter
> ...


----------



## Thomas Kuse (23. Januar 2004)

*top*

dank euch...
ich werd heute Nacht gleich mal den tresor-berlin Livestream testen


----------



## tim&struppi (24. Januar 2004)

Hi,
danke erstmal für Eure Antworten. Wie Sway erwähnte, will ich Radiosendungen aufnehmen, eventuell gleich vom Programm wie streamripper schneiden lassen. Unter Winamp gehts ganz gut, wollte aber unter Linux was ähnliches machen. Werd mich mal hinsetzen und Eure Tips ausprobieren.

Tschau
Michael


----------



## Sway (24. Januar 2004)

xmms is das gegenstück von Winamp. Im "nachtrag" steht wie du es damit aufnehmen kannst


----------



## Ganesha (8. Februar 2004)

Wie heist das Zusatzprogramm von dem du gesprochen hast? Ich bin verzweifelt am suchen


----------



## tim&struppi (8. Februar 2004)

Wie Sway weiter oben beschrieb, findest du den Streamripper unter http://streamripper.sourceforge.net. Das Programm läuft in der Konsole. Leider habe ich unter Linux das ganze noch nicht so ganz ausprobiert, weil auf meinem anderen Rechner XP mit Winamp läuft. Muß leider gestehen, das Winamp unter Win komfortabler ist ( Geb ich leider nur ungern zu als Linuxer).
Hoffe, keinen Glaubenskrieg damit angezettelt zu haben.

Gruß Michael


----------

